# box help!



## the new boss 92 (Nov 29, 2008)

ok heres whats going on, today i start my truck to go to the parts store and let it warm up. i start driving away and i noticed that when my turn signal was on that my head unit(radio) would blink with the stero and dim when i hit the breaks aswell. when i get home, i have no tail lights, running lights, licence plat lights or nothing in the back, but the frount lights and clerance lights work just fine. so when i pulled my truck in the heated garage to cheack it out, i go to turn it off and its still running, while i had all the lights on and it wont shut off till i turn the lights off. also when i turn on the lights the fuel pump, dash lights come on. so now by this time im like wtf whats going on. i unplugged my trailer light t connector from the back thinking it was bad and nothing happened. i am confused and stuck. i need this fixed incase we get snow soon!


----------



## TLB (Jan 19, 2007)

You got yourself a big electrical mess to figure out :angry:


----------



## the new boss 92 (Nov 29, 2008)

yea i know and its suppossed to snow next week to!


----------



## tsmith (Sep 19, 2006)

My guess would be either your alternator is going out/ shot. Or that you have a ground problem. When the ground path is bad it will pull ground thrugh all sorts of odd places.


----------



## Sydenstricker Landscaping (Dec 17, 2006)

For sure time to start checking all of your grounds!! Sounds like one is broke and you got a major back feed going on somewhere!!!!


----------



## the new boss 92 (Nov 29, 2008)

yea i just pulled the break switch down and nothing. i have had this problem before and i took a ground off and it worked, now i have a big problem, could it be a ingnition switch? b&b has never let me down, were is he?


----------



## tsmith (Sep 19, 2006)

I doubt it would be the ignition switch, maybe a computer. I would look at the major ground points, battery to engine/ starter area, I think that has ground wires to the cab and frame in the engine compartment.


----------



## the new boss 92 (Nov 29, 2008)

well i had shorted out a ground strap and had fixed it about a year ago, now i took it back off and still nothing, i am going to go threw the haynes manuel and try to find ground points and see what i could find. doe any one have a diagram of chassie grounds?


----------



## tsmith (Sep 19, 2006)

From what I've seen in most manuals you'll be hard pressed to find the grounds in there. They normally only show the ones that are a part of the wiring harness, which if they are close to the battery could be your problem. If it's the bigger ground straps, they are on their own and not part of the wiring harness. I don't think taking off any grounds will help it, possible though. I would say it either wore thru or corroded in half so look lower in the salt effected areas. Did you look at the ground strap at the back of the engine to the firewall, I think it hooks to the back of one of the heads on yours.


----------



## the new boss 92 (Nov 29, 2008)

tsmith;938064 said:


> From what I've seen in most manuals you'll be hard pressed to find the grounds in there. They normally only show the ones that are a part of the wiring harness, which if they are close to the battery could be your problem. If it's the bigger ground straps, they are on their own and not part of the wiring harness. I don't think taking off any grounds will help it, possible though. I would say it either wore thru or corroded in half so look lower in the salt effected areas. Did you look at the ground strap at the back of the engine to the firewall, I think it hooks to the back of one of the heads on yours.


yea, thats the one i burnt up by doing something stupid but replaced it with 0awg wire. and havent had problems yet. i put a batter tester on the alternator with the break switch down and its bouncing from 16 to 10 amp. i have a have a lifetime warrentee on the alternator so im going to take it off and take it back tomarrow. what else could it bee i think we are getting close but i just wanna make sure that the truck isnt going to be on fire, i would hate to buy a 1 ton srw right now!


----------



## tsmith (Sep 19, 2006)

Is it bouncing like that with out the brake switch activated? If not I'd say a short in the brake light portion of the harness. If it does the bouncing all the time it could be a bad alternator, an intermittent short, ground or power connection like something kicking in and out. If it's the alternator it could be the regulator, but I'd start with taking the alternator to the parts store and have them test it and replace it if necessary. Make sure to have them test not just replace it, when they test it at the store it's separate from the vehicle therefore not effected by any bad wiring or issues on the vehicle.

If it's not that, hmm. As far as fire goes, keep an extinguisher handy. Fire shouldn't be a major concern unless you've direct wired things with out fuses. Start with the alternator. Post your results, I'll be around work tomorrow and can look at our manuals there. We also have a truck your year at work I can take a gander at for the grounds. I'll do some checking on that stuff for you if the alternator isn't it. Hope that's the ticket for ya. Thad


----------



## dmaxplowguy66 (Dec 10, 2009)

Sounds like you have a battery shorting out! bad cell. I see it alot on the semis I work on and actually just had it happen on my personal Dmax last winter with only a 2 year old interstate battery. When they short out they do all kinds of weird electrical things ! might want to check there 1st just a thought definatlly sounds like same symptoms


----------



## the new boss 92 (Nov 29, 2008)

tsmith;938164 said:


> Is it bouncing like that with out the brake switch activated? If not I'd say a short in the brake light portion of the harness. If it does the bouncing all the time it could be a bad alternator, an intermittent short, ground or power connection like something kicking in and out. If it's the alternator it could be the regulator, but I'd start with taking the alternator to the parts store and have them test it and replace it if necessary. Make sure to have them test not just replace it, when they test it at the store it's separate from the vehicle therefore not effected by any bad wiring or issues on the vehicle.
> 
> If it's not that, hmm. As far as fire goes, keep an extinguisher handy. Fire shouldn't be a major concern unless you've direct wired things with out fuses. Start with the alternator. Post your results, I'll be around work tomorrow and can look at our manuals there. We also have a truck your year at work I can take a gander at for the grounds. I'll do some checking on that stuff for you if the alternator isn't it. Hope that's the ticket for ya. Thad


well i put a load tester on the alternator and put load of it now it doesnt do anything and its back to normal, chances or it my battery or alternator. ill cheack back later to what you came up with from the truck at your work. i appresheate it for time and help your giving me!


----------



## 2COR517 (Oct 23, 2008)

Something else you can try is isolating some of the loads. I would start by disconnecting your stereo, and headlight switch. See what happens..


----------



## tsmith (Sep 19, 2006)

Well I didn't find anything out to help you. I looked at the manuals to no avail and someone took the truck home for the weekend so no good there either. I would agree about it likely being battery or alternator. Do you have a different battery to try? If it's the alternator I guess you would have to have it act up again. That's the bummer about intermittent electrical problems, you have to have the problems to fix it quite often. Not sure what to tell you at this point, dmax has a good point about the battery and that could come and go. I'll let you know if I think of anything.


----------



## the new boss 92 (Nov 29, 2008)

well i took the alternator in to get tested and its sitting t 14.4 volts, i have disconeccted the break switch head unit and headlight switch with no luck. im thinking battery and grounds next im lot and need the truck monday to get to school. i also bought a new break switch to try so ill update after i try the switch. if its not the switch im going to be ordering an ho alternator and new optima red top this week to see what happens then. i just dont know what else to do other then start looking for a new truck eariler then intended.


----------



## stroker79 (Dec 2, 2006)

that sucks man. I am going through some crazy ass electrical problems myself. The newest one is it turns off randomly and the other day the batteries were drained. its been a total headche and its going to the dealer to get fixed on monday. Im gonna get raped but I trust them over most of my other choises. 

Good luck, wish I could be of any assistance!


----------



## the new boss 92 (Nov 29, 2008)

thanks doug, yea im leaning more twards electrical, but for now im going to put it back together and take it for a rip because now its fine, seems to only do it when it sits in the cold for a while, days at a time. then it will be fine once i mess with it!


----------



## the new boss 92 (Nov 29, 2008)

so my truck started doing it again today and i bought a brake switch the other day and it fixed it but now it came back!!!!!!!!! arg any one have any more idea's? its going on craigslist real soon if it keeps it up!


----------



## tsmith (Sep 19, 2006)

Will it act up with the ignition turned on but the engine not running?


----------



## the new boss 92 (Nov 29, 2008)

the ignition if off when its acting up, acc mode same thing, and running aswell


----------



## tsmith (Sep 19, 2006)

Did you try a different battery yet? I remember you talked about it.


----------



## the new boss 92 (Nov 29, 2008)

not yet i cant comeup with another side post, and as far as money wise im saving to buy a new truck this summer but if i have to spend some i will. i will also have to get this fixed incase i decide to trade it in. im just so confused because this electric has a mind of its own and im not the best at working with it but i figure it out most of the time!


----------



## the new boss 92 (Nov 29, 2008)

sorry for jumoing off topic there for a sec


----------



## stroker79 (Dec 2, 2006)

the new boss 92;942608 said:


> not yet i cant comeup with another side post, and as far as money wise im saving to buy a new truck this summer but if i have to spend some i will. i will also have to get this fixed incase i decide to trade it in. im just so confused because this electric has a mind of its own and im not the best at working with it but i figure it out most of the time!


This is the problem with electrical issues. I figured your issue would come back, They never fix themselfs, I know that for sure. I wish I didnt have any payments on mine or it would be gone for sure. I hate electrical issues because once they start, they dont normally end.

I really wish I could help out more than just ramble out non sense but I felt compelled lol


----------



## procut1 (Jan 21, 2004)

You have a power wire short somewhere. Thats why the truck wont turn off when you turn off the key. 

Is also a symptom of a bad chassis ground. All of my chevys i have had to add additional chassis grounds for similar issues.


----------



## 2COR517 (Oct 23, 2008)

The stereo head could be backfeeding the ignition circuit.


----------



## WNYSeasonalSvs. (Nov 17, 2009)

If you have a remote starter that would be the 1st place to check
2nd check all ground straps, engine, frame, cab, bed, etc...
3rd check them again.
4th pull the fuses one by one. Start with acc., radio, move on to the lighting & go from there.

Disconnect/take the plow off, to eliminate that.


----------



## Thermos017 (Dec 16, 2009)

if the truck runs when the headlights are on and the key is off, then shuts off when you kill the headlights, that is deffinitely NOT a ground problem. there is a short in your headlight circuit feeding through to your ign. on circuit. chances are the short is either something in the back of your fuse box, or a bad ignition switch. i would visually inspect the back of the fuse box and see if something (change, paper clip, etc) fell off your dash and made its way to the fuse panel. if you don't see any damage then it's time for an ignition switch. there is no way that a bad ground let the engine stay running with the key off. if anything, it would have kept the engine from firing at all. when you turn the key off the power to the coil is cut off. if it doesn't cut off then you keep running, because it's pulling a 12v source from somewhere(in your case, the headlights). if you don't want to spend the money on a new ignition switch (i know they can get spendy) then get one from the junk yard. run it for a couple weeks to see if you have the problems at all. if the problems seem permanantly resolved with the junkyard part, then get a new one to ensure a longer life, or to have on standby, if you don't trust the junkyard part to last.


----------



## mossman381 (Nov 17, 2009)

I agree with Thermos017. I think you have a problem with your ignition switch.


----------



## B&B (Nov 4, 2006)

The ignition switch itself can not cause this issue as the switch itself has no interaction to any lighting circuits what so ever. More like there's some bare/melted wires getting together somewhere between the column and where the main harness travels out from the fire wall. And I'd definitely address it asap as its a road flare waiting to be lit until its fixed. 

And I also certainly hope for your sake you're not leaving it inside a building unattended with the battery connected. Especially if that building is occupied. 

Issues like this are not to be taken lightly...no pun intended.


----------



## mossman381 (Nov 17, 2009)

Don't all the wires run down the column together. The high/low beam switch in on the column. So is the turn signal and the 4 way flashers. I thought there was one plug coming out of the column with all these wires together, including the ignition switch.


----------



## 2COR517 (Oct 23, 2008)

Yes, the lighting and ignition wires run down the column, but the ignition switch itself has zero to do with the parking/headlights.


----------



## fzzy (Feb 13, 2009)

We had this problem not long ago with a truck at work. we could leave the truck in the shop where it was dry and not have any problems as soon as you hit the road with water on them it would do it again found that the wires going to the tail lights were chafed fixed them and have not had any problems sense I hope this helps a little


----------



## the new boss 92 (Nov 29, 2008)

Fzzy: ill go throung the tail light wires tonight as that's were the problem seems to be. I have to get this fixed tonight or I'm not going to be plowing tomarrow morning. B and b, its sitting in my garage and when I cheacked it this morning then it didn't do it. This problem has me confused and I just can't figure it out.


----------



## 2COR517 (Oct 23, 2008)

The reason B&B said to get it out of the garage is in case the truck catches fire. No need to burn the house down too.


----------



## stroker79 (Dec 2, 2006)

Or st least disconnect the battery. That way you can keep it in the garage with no issue


----------



## the new boss 92 (Nov 29, 2008)

Oh yea I know the battery is disconected for that reason. Would a ground on the fuel tank have anything to do with it, cause I had the tank down not to long ago.


----------



## 2COR517 (Oct 23, 2008)

There is a wire for the parking lights in the harness with the fuel tank wires. Could be damaged. You can pull the parking light fuse to isolate the problem between the parking lights and headlights.


----------



## the new boss 92 (Nov 29, 2008)

well i cheacked again and nothing!!!!! could this damage my plow harness in any way shape or form? i could care less about the truck i just dont want any of the plow stuff getting fed up.


----------



## the new boss 92 (Nov 29, 2008)

2COR517;944280 said:


> There is a wire for the parking lights in the harness with the fuel tank wires. Could be damaged. You can pull the parking light fuse to isolate the problem between the parking lights and headlights.


:realmad: well im going to cheack that oput when i get home then because we are getting snow and ill go out eaither way but i want to make sure that its not going to set my truck in flames, if i leave it outside with the battery hooked up. also whats the odds that the fuel sending unit going to sh!t?


----------



## Thermos017 (Dec 16, 2009)

check the mounts for the fuel tank straps. the tail light harness runs along the frame above the fuel tank straps. if you pinched the harness in the large strap mount that bolts to the frame you could have a short there. had this happen on the 97. kept blowing fuses for b/u lamps. i still don't believe there is any correlation in the rear of the truck between your switched and constant power that would cause your problems though. there has to be a short between a constant source (head/tail lights) and a switched source that is feeding voltage to your ecm and coil. if they are in the same harness i suppose it could be a short between your fuel pump supply and tail lights, but i think the pump is usually in it's own harness. check to see if they are seperate or not, and if they are in the same harness pull the shielding off to inspect it for chafed wires.

i also have to wonder if this could be similar to the charging problem i recently had, where there was a short in the contacts at the back of the instrument pannel. if those contacts get misaligned you could definately get your instrument lights feeding back into the switched power for the guages. remove the cluster and very carefull re-align it with the pins in the connectors when you put it in. make sure you tighten the screws down good, so the cluster doesn't move any more.

one more possibility, and this is a long shot, is the daytime running light box. they have switched power from the ignition to run when the vehicle is on, and they have constant power from the headlight switch when it is on. could be a burnt out diode inside the drl box.

as far as getting your truck out of the garage, i believe B&B wanted you to do that for diagnosis purposes as much as the fire hazard. you've already stated a correlation between the problems and the air temp around the truck. if the problem always goes away when the truck is parked in the warm garage then you'll never find it working in the garage. the rig needs to be in the same environment while diagnosing as it is when the failure occurs.


----------



## the new boss 92 (Nov 29, 2008)

Thermos017;944521 said:


> check the mounts for the fuel tank straps. the tail light harness runs along the frame above the fuel tank straps. if you pinched the harness in the large strap mount that bolts to the frame you could have a short there. had this happen on the 97. kept blowing fuses for b/u lamps. i still don't believe there is any correlation in the rear of the truck between your switched and constant power that would cause your problems though. there has to be a short between a constant source (head/tail lights) and a switched source that is feeding voltage to your ecm and coil. if they are in the same harness i suppose it could be a short between your fuel pump supply and tail lights, but i think the pump is usually in it's own harness. check to see if they are seperate or not, and if they are in the same harness pull the shielding off to inspect it for chafed wires.
> 
> i also have to wonder if this could be similar to the charging problem i recently had, where there was a short in the contacts at the back of the instrument pannel. if those contacts get misaligned you could definately get your instrument lights feeding back into the switched power for the guages. remove the cluster and very carefull re-align it with the pins in the connectors when you put it in. make sure you tighten the screws down good, so the cluster doesn't move any more.
> 
> ...


alright well ill put it out side and cheack on it when it gets cold again, i just dont like working when its dark out and cold so i pull it in the garage and to see whats going on with it. thanks for the help as well ill look into the harness that runs ontop of the fuel tank straps and see whats going on with that.


----------



## Thermos017 (Dec 16, 2009)

and one more possibility, is the underhood relay box. the ecm power runs through that relay box, as well as the relays for the headlights, ignition, and fuel pump. check to make sure there are no contacting wires in the bottom of that box, and to be sure nothing metalic is in there making contact between the wires (including water). if your splash gaurds arent in the wheel wells it is possible for water to be splashed up to the bottom of this fuse box.


----------



## the new boss 92 (Nov 29, 2008)

you are refering to the 96+ modle. i have a 92 and dont have any of that under my hood.


----------



## WNYSeasonalSvs. (Nov 17, 2009)

the new boss 92;944381 said:


> well i cheacked again and nothing!!!!! could this damage my plow harness in any way shape or form? i could care less about the truck i just dont want any of the plow stuff getting fed up.[/QUOTE
> 
> Yes, when the truck catches fire. xysport
> 
> ...


----------



## Thermos017 (Dec 16, 2009)

the new boss 92;944615 said:


> you are refering to the 96+ modle. i have a 92 and dont have any of that under my hood.


i was confused briefly, but i realised that (was thinking 99 for some reason). and of course it's been too long, so i can't edit/delete the totally irrelevent post.

that may rule out the dash suggestion too. however, i do believe you still have a relay box under the hood of your truck. it's on the firewall on the passenger side of your truck. there are 3 plastic long nuts that hold a large plastic cover over several relays. that's on trucks up to 96 with tbi. same thing applies to water being splashed up through the wheel well without the proper guards in place, as well as possible chafed wires in that harness.


----------



## Racer593 (Aug 20, 2009)

I had this same thing a few years back. The problem on mine was the 7 way trailer plug bracket gotbent up from backing into piles, pinching the wires and causing my brake power wiring to backfeed into the running lights and some other goofy problems. It took me awhile to find it, but as soon as I bent the brkt back into place, everything started working fine. Of course, I dissassembled the plug and all of the wiring in the rear plug to fix any bare wires. I didn't see this anywhere in this thread so its worth a try. 
Good Luck!!

Chris


----------



## the new boss 92 (Nov 29, 2008)

Racer593;944946 said:


> I had this same thing a few years back. The problem on mine was the 7 way trailer plug bracket gotbent up from backing into piles, pinching the wires and causing my brake power wiring to backfeed into the running lights and some other goofy problems. It took me awhile to find it, but as soon as I bent the brkt back into place, everything started working fine. Of course, I dissassembled the plug and all of the wiring in the rear plug to fix any bare wires. I didn't see this anywhere in this thread so its worth a try.
> Good Luck!!
> 
> Chris


i had to run my 7 way trailer plug, all the trailer wiring is disconnected now and does it eveery once in a while!


----------



## Racer593 (Aug 20, 2009)

the new boss 92;946025 said:


> i had to run my 7 way trailer plug, all the trailer wiring is disconnected now and does it eveery once in a while!


Sorry. Missed that. I'm out of ideas...

Chris


----------



## the new boss 92 (Nov 29, 2008)

Racer593;946276 said:


> Sorry. Missed that. I'm out of ideas...
> 
> Chris


na i just posed it after you said something about it!


----------



## the new boss 92 (Nov 29, 2008)

any one know how to adjust a brake switch? mine is either on or its off, there is no in between!


----------



## sno commander (Oct 16, 2007)

the new boss 92;946562 said:


> any one know how to adjust a brake switch? mine is either on or its off, there is no in between!


whats their to adjust either your on the rakes or off the brakes. i would start pulling fuses to isolate the problem. have you lown an fuses at all?


----------



## 2COR517 (Oct 23, 2008)

the new boss 92;946562 said:


> any one know how to adjust a brake switch? mine is either on or its off, there is no in between!


That's the idea. Touch the brake pedal, lights come on.


----------



## mossman381 (Nov 17, 2009)

Adjusting the brake switch is very tricky. Try to follow what they say on the directions. It took me quite a few trys to get it right.


----------



## the new boss 92 (Nov 29, 2008)

well i just got back from plowing starting at 5 and no problems so far, so if i have any more problems i will bump the tread. i have noticed that the alternator gets noisy at times i dont know if that means anoything to help address this problem.


----------

